# worried about getting fired due to IBS



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

I went into work the other day (Walmart) and one of my friends told me he heard that I may be getting fired because of all the time I have been missing. I have been getting sick alot lately due to IBS, I have had two days this month that I have went home early due to pain and feeling sick.Last week I was in so much pain I could not even stand up straight or sit, I ended up leaving 3 hours early. I got home and passed alot of gas and felt fine. I have always had a problem with constipation but the past few months I have now been dealing with diarrhea so I am constantly running to the bathroom at work which I have had something said to me about, a CSM upfront gets snobby with me all the time and says I am stealing time because I will go to the bathroom and spend sometimes 10-20 minutes in there, I cant freaking help it.The thing is nobody knows of my problem, when I was talked to about the bathroom thing I said I had bladder issues because I find IBS embarrassing but now I am worried I am going to get fired, I also have HSV (herpes), and I have had a few breakouts that have caused me to miss work, again nobody knows about it. I was thinking of going to the front end manager and talk to him about what is going on, my question is once this comes out will they be able to fire me for missing time? I have been freaking out ever since my friend has said something, I just purchased a car that cost me $150 a month plus I just moved into my own place which is 400 a month, I can't get fired. It took me two years to find a job, I live in a very small tourist town with no jobs.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What are you currently using to manage your symptoms?


----------



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

BQ said:


> What are you currently using to manage your symptoms?


I was using stool softeners but stopped taking them because of the diarrhea. I am going back tot he doctors next friday to see if there is anything I can take to help with the diarrhea. I go to a free clinic that is only open friday between 6 and 8 and tomorrow I work so can not go, I am worried they are going to fire me before I get a chance to go to the doctors and I really don't want to call off tomorrow to go to the doctors, i really need the hours.


----------



## timgermain (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Chrissyretty simple actually... just tell your manager that you have IBS. Legally, they have to provide certain accomidations for disability, as long as it is not extremely burdening on the company... and using the bathroom a bit more than usual is not an excessive burdern on Walmart. Moreover, if you do not tell them about your condition, it gives them legal grounds to fire you because they are not aware of your disability... in their eyes, you are just being lazy.If you simply tell them you have IBS and it is sometimes very bad, they legally cannot fire you for that. In fact, they will be overtly more willing to accomodate you. Nobody, especially Walmart, likes getting sued for firing a disabled person. The more you hide the fact and are not open and honest about something you cannot control will do the following:1. make your supervisors think you are simply being lazy.2. add stress to yourself for hiding it... making your symptoms worse.I work in a law firm and have had this discussion with my boss. I tell her that EVERY SINGLE DAY i have some sort of digestive issue. My stomach and intestines are so sensitive that sometimes I simply have to go home and rest. Other times, I need extened stays on the toilet. Since I have told them, they are legally obligated to provide accomodations.... you would be surprised at how understanding your boss may be. In fact, they are legally obligated to be understanding to disabilities. Tell them... asap.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Chrissy.. just try taking a half of Caltrate Calcium supplement... see if that firms up the D. If it doesn't.. try a whole tablet.. etc>>> (For much more info the Calcium Carbonate.. see the _1st page_ of the "Linda's Calcium" thread at the top of the Diarrhea Forum.) Start with one half tablet and see if that helps.. if not ... gradually increase it to what Linda says to do in a typical day in her thread.... See how it goes. And keep us posted.


----------

